# P1606



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

Can someone help with P1606 ECM Control relay O/P circuit malfunction. I am bit lost. I did the search but not finding the 100% match.

George


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: P1606 (hdudic)*

Anyone


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: P1606 (hdudic)*

What is the car doing? Running at all?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

